# MK VI Golf R Fitment w/ VMR 701 19x8.5 Matte Black & VWR StreetSport+ Coilovers



## rich_w (Jan 14, 2002)

VMR 701 Matte Black 19x8.5
Hankook Ventus V-12 225/35/19
VWR Streetsport + Coilover Suspension


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Very clean setup. I love the black/white color combination. :beer:


----------

